# Interacting with IHOPrayer



## Romans922 (May 27, 2019)

Has anyone written on how to effectively interact with the International House of Prayer cult?

I know there is written much about IHOP, and what I can find is mostly description of their false teachings, etc. 

I'm looking for a specific guide to evangelize to such who hold their heinous views. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (May 27, 2019)

What are they actually saying? I came across some IHOP stuff a few years ago but I don't remember much except making Song of Solomon your prayer life. Sounds bizarre, but I can find medievals and some Puritans saying the same thing.

I know some people have died as a result of IHOP (insane fasting, etc).


----------



## timfost (May 27, 2019)

I've heard their pancakes are decent.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Romans922 (May 28, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> What are they actually saying?



https://carm.org/ihop

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RamistThomist (May 28, 2019)

Romans922 said:


> https://carm.org/ihop





Romans922 said:


> https://carm.org/ihop



So basically Pentecostalism?


----------



## Romans922 (May 28, 2019)

As a cult, basically yes.


----------



## Post Tenebras (May 30, 2019)

I do not consider them a cult. I respect their devotion to prayer and their recognition of the work of the Holy Spirit. I only consider the oneness Pentecostals fully apostate.


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2019)

Scott, who is the 'them' you refer: IHOP or Pentacostalism?


----------



## Post Tenebras (May 30, 2019)

I was thinking broadly of Pentecostals.


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2019)

Oh okay, I wasn't calling them a cult. I was saying IHOP is a cult, and some of their views are like what you'd find in Pentecostalism.

Oneness Pentecostals would be heretics...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (May 30, 2019)

I don't think they are Oneness. It's been a while since I looked at Bickle, but I think he is Trinitarian. I've never been a fan of four hour prayer sessions nor praying Song of Solomon, so I was never tempted by the movement.


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I don't think they are Oneness. It's been a while since I looked at Bickle, but I think he is Trinitarian. I've never been a fan of four hour prayer sessions nor praying Song of Solomon, so I was never tempted by the movement.



No I don't believe they are either. Just his 'prophecying' and mysticism involved...


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 1, 2019)

So...no one has any written article or something in how to particularly interact and evangelize to IHOPers?


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jun 1, 2019)

Have you ever read any books by anyone associated with IHOP? That would be the way to get into their heads, so to speak. They are part of the third wave movement and their reasons for doing what they do will be grounded in that kind of thinking. It’s a crazy world.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 1, 2019)

Romans922 said:


> So...no one has any written article or something in how to particularly interact and evangelize to IHOPers?



Not really. It's either going to be something like MacArthur's shotgun approach, where everyone from Sam Storms to Benny Hinn are in the same boat, in which case you get zero interaction on how to deal with them from a worldview analysis. 

On the other hand, you will get good stuff from Mike Brown (_Playing with Strange Fire_) but it won't be directly focused on IHOP.


----------



## Jo_Was (Jun 2, 2019)

The Cultish podcast (associated with Apologia church with Pastor Jeff Durbin) did a 3-part series on "Defecting from Bethel" that was an excellent primer for those not accustomed to the cultish arenas of the charismatic or pentecostal movement.

While this isn't IHOP specifically, I think this relates in that it is an 'offshoot' of the broad charismatic movement that has breached into cultish territory, and I think can provide some context into the mindset and operation of these movements and the people within them. I came from a pentecostal background, with toes dipped into some of the more cultish tendencies, and it resonated with me. It should be rather convicting for others as well, especially in the call for discernment in the church.

Defecting from Bethel Episodes

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
(You can also listen to Cultish on a preferred podcast app if you like.)

Cultish is making their way through some interesting topics. So perhaps IHOP is on their purview or could be a suggested area for the future.


----------



## jblue88 (Jun 4, 2019)

Interacting with them is a bit tricky. I grew up in KC and graduated from Calvary University which is just down the road from IHOP. I had a few classmates that attended IHOP and my alma mater was waking up to IHOPs broader issues while I was there.

Since they are considered one of the branches of the three rivers of the new apostolic reformation (IHOP + Toronto + Bethel), dialogue with them as you would any member of a NAR group.

In my experience, they are similarly amiable as Mormons; agreeing with what you say but understanding the terminology in vastly different ways. This makes fruitful dialogue a reward of much patience, diligence, and wisdom.

They are very defensive, so I wouldn't necessarily start with the issues of IHOP right out of the gate. The more you challenge the institution, the more defensive they become since you are "speaking against the Lord's anointed," and harboring a "divisive spirit." Once they see that in you, they will pivot.

The question that has become quite common in apologetics as of late is equally helpful here: by what standard? Since they rely heavily and almost exclusively on direct personal revelation, a reckoning with Scripture would be fruitful; only be incredibly well-versed in Scripture, especially as it relates to their understanding of Joel, or the concepts of Dominion theology and Bridegroom Eschatology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

